
Rumours are beginning to swirl about an update to the iPhone SE - tosh
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iphone-se-2-apple-latest-update-next-new-release-date-features-x-a8351511.html
======
kup0
If it has a headphone jack (rumored NOT to be the case), then maybe I'll still
have an upgrade path on iOS. Not sure I would willfully move to a device
without one.

